# Upload einer PDF Datei via PHP Formular , Daten in MySQL Datenbank speichern



## Michelle85 (28. April 2005)

*Dateilink in Datenbank (MySQL) speichern*

Hallo Zusammen , 

ich habe folgendes Problem und zwar möchte ich via PHP Formular  eine PDF Datei auswählen. Diese soll dann mit ebenfalls ausgewählten Index Werten in einer Temporäre Tabelle geladen werden. Die Tabelle soll dann dem Benutzer zur Validierung angezeigt werden und nach dessen Freigabe soll der Link der PDF in eine  schon existierende Tabelle importiert werden. 

Ich wäre euch sehr dankbar wenn ihr mir in irgendeinerweise weiterhelfen könntet.

MfG
Michelle


----------

